# Intel Price Cut



## glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Intel has announced price cuts effective 22nd July,2007. 

I would like to know if these price cuts are really going to restructure the market & your opinions on them.

If so how much would the E6600 C2D 2.4GHz processor be approximately priced at. ( I know it would be better to look at higher range, but I want an approximate idea ).

Also how much time would they take to reflect in the Indian Market. Im currently residing in Mumbai.


Thank you.

Source : *www.hkepc.com/bbs/itnews.php?tid=789466


----------



## hitman050 (Jul 3, 2007)

The E6750 might be around 7800-8000, so I am expecting E6600 to be around 7000.


----------



## glass (Jul 3, 2007)

Currently E6600 is at Rs. 10000 - 10500. So a straight 3K off sounds wonderfull.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah baby. NO AMD for me now. 
Cool hai. This all due to the quad core proccy??


----------



## sagsall4u (Jul 6, 2007)

the E6600 will be phased out most probably.


----------



## shyamno (Jul 6, 2007)

what will be the xpected price of the Intel....proce..any web site...??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 6, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwww..........
I think I sud upgrade to C2D from P4.But mine intel 915 dont support C2D


----------



## Stalker (Jul 6, 2007)

any idea abt the price range of entry-level quads??

will an entry-level quad be better than a e6750(in gaming)?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 6, 2007)

Have current games really been designed to take advantage of more cores? I really doubt it. We will have to wait for newer games to release i guess before that question can be answered.
Even I am gonna upgrade soon and was contemplating between the Q6600 and the E6650/6750...
Ive read that the Quad cores generate a lot of heat and cant be overclocked as much as the dual core version, so i guess it boils down to whether the stock Q6600 is better than the overclocked E6650/6750...


----------



## Stalker (Jul 6, 2007)

^^same here...confused whether to get the e6750 or Q6600

well, i've heard that crysis can 'supposedly' take advantage of multi-sore proccy, dunno abt the rest


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 6, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> what will be the xpected price of the Intel....proce..any web site...??



I posted this long back
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58422


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 16, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> ^^same here...confused whether to get the e6750 or Q6600


Check out this article...
*www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3038

apparently the E6850 and Q6600 will be priced equally...


----------



## godsownman (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update. 

I really hope Intel Quad Q6600, is attractively priced here in India ! Its going to be priced well in Usa but Ive always noticed a difference in the prices here( when compared to Usa) and that spoils the party.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah thats always a problem. Me too hoping that the Q6600 will be priced within my budget. If you consider Indian prices to be approximately 30% higher than US prices, the Q6600 will sell for around Rs 14 - 15,000/-.


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Yeah thats always a problem. Me too hoping that the Q6600 will be priced within my budget. If you consider Indian prices to be approximately 30% higher than US prices, the Q6600 will sell for around Rs 14 - 15,000/-.



There is 0% duty on CPU in India now so theoritically there shouldnt be much of a price difference.
Currently the prices do stabilise to somewhat near to US prices in some time.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> There is 0% duty on CPU in India now so theoritically there shouldnt be much of a price difference.
> Currently the prices do stabilise to somewhat near to US prices in some time.


Cool... Thats real good news. Lets just wait and see...


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 17, 2007)

yah tht will be really cool.if this happens i ll hv a hand on at least qx6700 within 3 months


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> There is 0% duty on CPU in India now so theoritically there shouldnt be much of a price difference.
> Currently the prices do stabilise to somewhat near to US prices in some time.


Don't know much bout intel. But the recent price drop in AMD procies was really disappointing. Coz the new prices barely reflected in the Indian market. Atleast not in Lamington road, mumbai. The biggest problem in Lamington road is whichever shop u visit, u will never b told the separate price; i.e. procy and mobo. They will tell u the combine price like fo eg. AMD AM2 5200+ and Asus M2NPV-VM together costs 12000 bucks. They themselves don't know the cost of the mobo and procy individually. So wishing luck 2 all uguys planning 2 buy from lamton road........


----------



## darklord (Jul 17, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> Don't know much bout intel. But the recent price drop in AMD procies was really disappointing. Coz the new prices barely reflected in the Indian market. Atleast not in Lamington road, mumbai. The biggest problem in Lamington road is whichever shop u visit, u will never b told the separate price; i.e. procy and mobo. They will tell u the combine price like fo eg. AMD AM2 5200+ and Asus M2NPV-VM together costs 12000 bucks. They themselves don't know the cost of the mobo and procy individually. So wishing luck 2 all uguys planning 2 buy from lamton road........


 
I am aware of that.Even in Pune we are offered bundle prices but if you insist, you are given individual prices.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 17, 2007)

In chennai, it appears to be different - You can get 5200+ for 6.4k and M2NPV-VM for 4.5k... Details from *www.deltapage.com/ - but not sure if you can get both separately or you have buy both together...

Arun


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 18, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> In chennai, it appears to be different - You can get 5200+ for 6.4k and M2NPV-VM for 4.5k... Details from *www.deltapage.com/ - but not sure if you can get both separately or you have buy both together...
> 
> Arun


Dats great. U know what, my friend just got M2NPV-VM + AMD 5200+ and the shopkeeper really did not know the individual prices so in the bill he wrote  the same price, Rs.5872, across both the products. LOL  .....................


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2007)

Holy motha! E6600 for just 7k! I wonder if someone will be willing to sell me one of those second-hand....get it down to like 5k or something.


----------



## pillainp (Jul 18, 2007)

Now I know what pain is:
I just bought my E6600 2 weeks ago for around 10.5 K, and then I read that it will be available for 7K.

But hey, I guess that means I can upgrade to an even faster processor for less money now.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 18, 2007)

^^ Will you upgrade your processer so soon?


----------



## pillainp (Jul 18, 2007)

Probably, if it's worth it. I can always sell the E6600.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2007)

Like I said, I'm first in line to buy an E6600...^^^


----------



## pillainp (Jul 18, 2007)

@goobi
If I do decide to sell, rest assured, you'll be first to know


----------



## balardhruva (Jul 21, 2007)

also quad core Q6600 will be at 11k.


----------



## glass (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Guys today is the day. Lets wait & watch. I've been waiting for this day, since the day I posted this thread. 

But I hope they really reflect here in India the way they should _ quickly_ . 

I can't wait to get my hands on a new pc. 

Chao!~


----------



## cynosure (Jul 22, 2007)

^^ Me too. Ive been waiting for this day from the last 3 weeks.
Hope the prices in India reduce today only.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yeah Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## cynosure (Jul 23, 2007)

What happened to the price cuts???


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2007)

someone contact the itwares person.. Hopefully it shd be effective in a week..


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a word with my dealer and he said he will come to know of the new prices by tomorrow(24th). But some bad news...he said the approximate pricing of the Q6600 will by Rs. 17k.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ Holy cow. 17K  this is toooooo much. I cant understand. $266 relates to ~11K and it should be available here for not more than 12K. 17K means that the price is $414. They call this a price cut????

Curse them


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats not the final price, its just the price that my dealer thinks will come into effect. Anyway its still cheaper that what it used to be(24k)


----------



## cynosure (Jul 23, 2007)

If thats the final price then I will have to be satisfied with a C2D. REality sucks sometimes. I had the whole idea what kinda rig I am gonna make. Looks like I will be made to use the dual core by those intel people.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> ^^same here...confused whether to get the e6750 or Q6600
> 
> well, i've heard that crysis can 'supposedly' take advantage of multi-sore proccy, dunno abt the rest


for gamin dual core is better..check out tomshardware
& for rendering,3d etc quadcore..
by the way u know this is so becuz..C2Q is not a true quadcore otherwise it would have performed better


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 23, 2007)

oh man damn it soo costly ?? the quad core at 17k is too much

so where on the net is put up are the latest prices ?? give me links guys coz me goin for shoppin soon...7 days max i will wait and go in for AMD 5600+ if no price cuts for my frnds PC
i will be upgrading in Decemeber for my current P3 1 Ghz 196 MB SD RAM.

and where is E6600 priced at 7k...some one plzz give links


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> oh man damn it soo costly ?? the quad core at 17k is too much
> 
> so where on the net is put up are the latest prices ?? give me links guys coz me goin for shoppin soon...7 days max i will wait and go in for AMD 5600+ if no price cuts for my frnds PC
> i will be upgrading in Decemeber for my current P3 1 Ghz 196 MB SD RAM.
> ...



just go & buy it..i can never wait


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 23, 2007)

Delta Peripherals at Chennai promised to put up updated price for Intel today (23rd) on their site at *www.deltapage.com/ - Waiting for it...

Arun


----------



## cynosure (Jul 23, 2007)

Look here
*www.dailytech.com/Intel+Price+Cuts+in+Full+Swing/article8073.htm

It finally happened. Waiting for the price cut in India.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 23, 2007)

looks like intel is gettin afraid of the phenom...ne updates guyz abt the phenom ???


----------



## Stalker (Jul 23, 2007)

ssk_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> for gamin dual core is better..check out tomshardware
> & for rendering,3d etc quadcore..
> by the way u know this is so becuz..C2Q is not a true quadcore otherwise it would have performed better



but in the long run (future proofing), wont a q6600 be better for games.........as games will then adapt to use quads more efficiently ...


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 23, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> but in the long run (future proofing), wont a q6600 be better for games.........as games will then adapt to use quads more efficiently ...


Thats what I have in mind too...Hence Im going for the quad. I dont plan on upgrading again anytime in the near future.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 23, 2007)

when is the price cut occuring in India?i also wanna go for the quad.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2007)

wtf man... i m not getting any updated prices anywhere... all the dealers r quoting the old prices...


----------



## napster007 (Jul 23, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> wowwwwwwwwww..........
> I think I sud upgrade to C2D from P4.But mine intel 915 dont support C2D


 
hey i have a same mobo as u intel 915gl. i want to ask u a question does your mobo support overclocking??? if yes how to do it??


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ If u r using the intel original mobo then no..


----------



## Stalker (Jul 23, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> wtf man... i m not getting any updated prices anywhere... all the dealers r quoting the old prices...



the price change should hit india by another week.....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 24, 2007)

i got a reply to my mail that i had sent !!!

Delta Peripherals     
to me

show details
     2:24 pm (41 minutes ago) 
will be updated by 25th on he webpage www.deltapage.com

kamal



On 7/23/07, Akshay V H <> wrote:

    Please tell me the latest intel quad core prices also the Core 2 Duo E660 Price new prices
    Thank You




-- 
Kamal Sethia
Delta Peripherals
G-12, Nakoda Plaza,
No.17, Narasingapuram St.,
Mount Rd., Chennai - 600002.
Ph.: 044- 28547698, 28521572, 28521607.
reply to:deltapage@gmail.com for all official mails


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 24, 2007)

Cheapest i see in US is 276$ followed by 279$


 Antares Digital - $276
 Mwave - $279


----------



## monkey (Jul 24, 2007)

Just saw this rate: *yantraonline.in/product.asp?catId=22
Does this mean that the price cut has started trickling in?


----------



## cynosure (Jul 25, 2007)

^Maybe. But what about Q6600? Has anybody seen a sip in its rate, anybody talked to their dealers?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 25, 2007)

*www.freewebs.com/abdulmustak/index.htm


this website says price cut check it out


----------



## cynosure (Jul 25, 2007)

^ This guy just pasted the price list of theitwares.com and various other websites. But anyways, this site is good as far as comparision of prices thru various cities is concerned.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 25, 2007)

well i see the new site u give itwares....man prices there are bit high..


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 25, 2007)

errrrrrr.I don find the effects of the price cut newhere!
wats up?
n also tell me if there will be cuts on Core 2 duos-E6320,6400 n 6600.
Actually really looking forward to the cut! I m upgrade starved


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah me too i dont think ne price cuts in E6600 for now....
well i hope amd comes up with its new procys which shld topple intel's core 2 duo and on top of that they shld be cheap...then its game over for intel
i will go with amd...all hopes on amd now....looks like intel wont reduce prices for E6600 ne soon
also hope amd's new phenom wont be over priced....else then core 2 duo is the way


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 25, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> yeah me too i dont think ne price cuts in E6600 for now....
> well i hope amd comes up with its new procys which shld topple intel's core 2 duo and on top of that they shld be cheap...then its game over for intel
> i will go with amd...all hopes on amd now....looks like intel wont reduce prices for E6600 ne soon
> also hope amd's new phenom wont be over priced....else then core 2 duo is the way



rite u said.not even one site mentions about E6xxx series in the thick of things....


----------



## amitskale (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Just now I checked the Theitwares.com website. It shows the last updated date as 25-July-2007. But I can not see the E6600 price coming down.

I guess the price cut is still not effective in India.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 26, 2007)

guyz there is a price drop but very less

Intel E6750 Conroe - 2.66 GHz 1333MHz,4 MB,LGA 8900 

check this out on delta page

and they say Q6600 is 13k....


----------



## Avatar (Jul 26, 2007)

I can confirm this price for the Q6600. I just went to my dealer here (Kota, Rajasthan). He said that the Q6600 is available for 13,900 (all inclusive). I am going to order it tomorrow. Maybe I can get him to shave a hundered or two off the price.

Didn't ask about any other processor, except the E6850. It's not available right now, but since Intel has set the same price for both it and the Q6600, it's likely to the same price here.


----------



## janitha (Jul 26, 2007)

deltapage.com have their revised prices for Intel

6550               7900/-
6750               8900/-
Q6600             13000/- etc.


----------



## abhipal (Jul 26, 2007)

janitha said:
			
		

> deltapage.com have their revised prices for Intel
> 
> 6650               7900/-
> 6750               8900/-
> Q6600             13000/- etc.




janitha its 6550 for 7900 and not the 6650


----------



## janitha (Jul 27, 2007)

abhipal said:
			
		

> janitha its 6550 for 7900 and not the 6650


Yes, corrected.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 27, 2007)

Deltapage is a south Indian dealer 
Anything new here in north India??
Anybody been to Nehru Place?


----------



## amitskale (Jul 27, 2007)

Guys,

I am confused here now.

apart from clock speed and fsb frequency what is the difference between E6320, E6420,E6550,E6600,E6700,E6750 and E6850?

All are core2 duo with 4MB L2 cache.

Is there anything special with E6600? Previously I had decided to go for E6600 but now I guess E6320 also is enough for me as I am going for 2GB of ram.

Please help!

Regards,
Amit Kale.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 27, 2007)

Well i suggest u should go for E6750 because of its lower price and also their motherboard withe the chipset P35 also support DDR 3 RAM whereas 1066 MHZ FSB doesn't support DDR 3. There are many motherboards which supports DDR 2 as well as DDR 3 but since u are getting more FSB and both options(DDR2 & DDR3) for the lesser price then i suggest go for 1333 MHz FSB sysytems.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2007)

Check out itwares now... 6750 is cheaper than e6600 and still no signs of q6600...


----------



## floyd80 (Jul 29, 2007)

I got mine Q6600 for 13k and Newegg puts it at 319$ so the prices are right I guess.


----------



## godsownman (Jul 29, 2007)

Please suggest a  suitable motherboard that can be coupled with ,

---> Core 2 Duo     2.66 Ghz  E6750 - (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1333MHz FSB)

Not into gaming.

Thanks.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 30, 2007)

*XFX nForce 650i Ultra*...An awesome deal and a great value for money!
Costs somewhat between 5K - 5.5K.



			
				floyd80 said:
			
		

> I got mine Q6600 for 13k and Newegg puts it at 319$ so the prices are right I guess.



Yeah but the the price is same only in Intel procesors. But what about rest of the hardware. Man we are paying almost double the price compared to newegg for the rest of the hardware!


----------



## floyd80 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup you are right there. For the rest of the stuff its plain highway robbery for e.g 8800gts cost only 10k according to Newegg


----------



## monkey (Jul 30, 2007)

godsownman said:
			
		

> Please suggest a  suitable motherboard that can be coupled with ,
> 
> ---> Core 2 Duo     2.66 Ghz  E6750 - (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1333MHz FSB)
> 
> ...



I would suggest to for intel G33BU MoBo. MoBos from MSI, Asus and XFX are compatible with this Proc only after BIOS update. I can say this because I got this Proc only last week and had lot of trouble finding MoBo with which this processor works. After trying around 5 MoBos (basic with onboard GFX) from Asus, MSI  and XFX I had to settle for Intel MoBo as only this could boot-up with this Proc.

Besides since you are not into gaming then Intel will be good from stability point of view. Got Intel G33BU from Nehru Place at Rs. 5,700/-.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 30, 2007)

^^ i thought that the xfx 650i ultra was fully compatible wit the 6750..(FSB 1333) .. could u throw some more light on what u said??


----------



## monkey (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought so too..but when I installed this processor on 650i Ultra the system refused to boot. The same thing was happening with MSI and Asus MoBos. According to the dealer it was due to old BIOS with which all these MoBos came loaded with. Initially I thought the dealer just want to sell something else and thus making up the story. But then I got intel G33BU MoBo and the system booted up just fine - right out of the box. Except for the MoBo everything else was same. I have seen similar problem with high end MoBos too which came with default BIOS (i.e. BIOS version before few months back) as FSB 1333 MHz is new thing. So I suggest you update the BIOS before trying any MoBo.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

Guys, please be careful when you purchase these processors. Becuase there are 2 version. The older B3 stepping version which is already there in the market and the new G0 stepping which is being shipped out by Intel right now. Do a google search on this and you can find out what the difference is and how you can identify it!

On the other hand, I tried posting a thread with the latest prices to take orders in the Bazaar section but seems like the admin does't want the thread to be posted, so I'm posting it here. This is the first lot of orders that is being shipped out to me from Intel India, anyone willing to purchase them can post what they like here so that I can order more as required along with the lot so that all of us profit with the prices.

*E6550 -- G0 stepping -- 8499 + shipping ( US price 195-209$)*
*E6750 -- G0 stepping -- 9499 + shipping ( US price 235-245$)*
*E6850 -- G0 stepping -- 13999+shipping (US price 330-355$)*

*Q6600 -- B3 stepping for now(G0 will arrive very soon) -- 13699 + shipping* *( US price 285-335 $)*


These are NOT imported. It's a shipment from Intel India with local Intel warranty and in a factory sealed package.

All these excpet Q6600 are the G0 stepping. Will update everyone on the arrival of G0 for Q6600.

Anyone interested can either purchase directly from me or purchase via e-bay. If you purchase via e-bay you have the buyer protection, ie if you don't trust me . However, if you purchase through e-bay, all the addtional e-bay charges are added onto the price of the product resulting in a higher price than listed here.

If you want to purchase directly, just post what you want in this thread and I will IM you with the details.

NOTE: This post has been submitted in this section due to the relevance of the topic and since the original posts are not showing up in the Bazaar section.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

delta page offers E6750 for 8.9k !! why are u charging 1k extra ?? 

tell me ur shop address in bangalore...may be i will visit it this week for AMD procy shopping for my friend...since you are a digitian also

am not understanding !! u mean to say there are 2 versions of the same E6750 ?? one with GO and other without it ??


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> delta page offers E6750 for 8.9k !! why are u charging 1k extra ??
> 
> tell me ur shop address in bangalore...may be i will visit it this week for AMD procy shopping for my friend...since you are a digitian also
> 
> am not understanding !! u mean to say there are 2 versions of the same E6750 ?? one with GO and other without it ??


 
Yes, there are 2 versions. The older one has the B3 stepping and the new one has G0 stepping. Beware!! Becasue lot of stocks with the old B3 are still left in the market and the dealers hardly as usual have any knowledge of this. So make sure you get the new G0 stepping.

Here is how you make out the difference:

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/3644/inteloc6.jpg

SL9UM stands for the older B3 stepping
SLACR stands for the new G0 stepping. Sorry there isn't a pic yet of this box as many dealers are still waiting for this shipment.


And, I am sorry to say that I don't have a Store in Bangalore,  although I pitch in to source items at such scenarios of price drop.  I have a friends who is also a dealer. So, I get to share his stocks and that's why Intel ships it to me!!

Well, regards to the price, this is what I can offer. By the way, it's not 1K, it's merely 500 bucks, do your math. 

I can sell you the item at a lower price as long as you take more stock!! So, if you are willing to take 10pieces of E6750, I can give it to you for Rs8890/-. Now beat that!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 30, 2007)

ok thanks for the info...i will catch u later in few months if i go intel shopping....would hv been better if u had shop !!

sad...i was soo exited that u would have had a shop in SP road even with AMD and gfx stuff and all other things


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 30, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> ok thanks for the info...i will catch u later in few months if i go intel shopping....would hv been better if u had shop !!
> 
> sad...i was soo exited that u would have had a shop in SP road even with AMD and gfx stuff and all other things


 
Sorry to disappoint you mate.  But like I said, if there is a price crunch anywhere, I can get any stuff if needbe. The reason I don't have a shop is because I can't look after it as I am quite mobile all the time. As of while I am writing this post, I am in Delhi. So, hope you get the point 

I am setting up an online shop as of now, so you don't have to take the hassle of running to SP road...hehehehe


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

I see this at itwares and it confuses me:

Core 2 Duo	 2.66 Ghz	 E6750 - (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1333MHz FSB)	*8900*
Core 2 Duo  2.40 Ghz E6600 - (2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB) *10100*

Why is the E6750 cheaper than the E6600? I'm assuming its better cause of all those Ghz and FSBs...

Also, can someone provide a guide to these Core 2 Duo numbers....confuse the hell out of me.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, can someone provide a guide to these Core 2 Duo numbers....confuse the hell out of me.



*www.intel.com/products/processor_number/chart/core2duo.htm



> Why is the E6750 cheaper than the E6600? I'm assuming its better cause of all those Ghz and FSBs...



I may be wong but as far as I know those E6x00 are older ones which are discontinued where as intel will replace all those E6x00 with new E6x50 1333 FSB range, and those new procy comes already as a result of Price cut


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 31, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> I see this at itwares and it confuses me:
> 
> Core 2 Duo 2.66 Ghz E6750 - (4MB L2 cache 2.66Ghz 1333MHz FSB) *8900*
> Core 2 Duo 2.40 Ghz E6600 - (2.40Ghz 1066MHz FSB) *10100*
> ...


 
The E6750 has the new G0 stepping which is much better and cheper compared to the older E6600 B3 stepping. Refer my post in the last page: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=563116&postcount=78


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

Help is here! Thanks Choto and help. So its pointless going in for a 6600 then....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

^^^

Seems to me yeah... but there is a catch... FSB 1333 boards are really some handfull in budget or those P35 boards are really costly 

till date no good Onboard video based board



refer here, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63874


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

I guess three months should do the trick. Right on time for my birthday...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

^^^^

What that mac is not enough for u ???



More seriouslly, tell me, is it possible to change the Procy which ur mac came with ??


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

Its possible to change the proccy but only one of those Merom based thingies. That is, I can put in a Core 2 Duo something something. But it voids warranty and requires some amount of "going in" which I won't be doing at least not now (its fast enough for me).

I do however want a faster proccy on the PC to play all those 1080p vids. They play fine on the Mac, but not on the PC which is where I watch all my movies...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

Goobi said:
			
		

> I do however want a faster proccy on the PC to play all those 1080p vids. They play fine on the Mac, but not on the PC which is where I watch all my movies...



Sory, didnt get this part, i never used one mac, but i thought, playing media on MAC OS gives better experiance than on the Windows / Linux !!! ??

If you dont mind can u share the reason for which u dont watch those on MAC ??

and also i learnt that boot camp can allow ur MAC to run Windows / Linux, so if ur hardware allows in this case ur mac is good enough, then u can run those HDs on ur existing hardware ??


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

My PC has a 24inch dell display and my Logitech Z5500 sound system. Macs are amazing for media, yes, but what to do, the bigger screen calls (and my folks won't allow me to take MY speakers to my room). Its a cruel world, I know. I would so love to use Frontrow to browse through my movies, but alas...


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 31, 2007)

@Help~is~here... The E6750 and E6550 are new models only... AFAIK, there are no older gen models with the same name... Those models are clearly numbered differently (like E6600, E6320). So, there is no chance of getting old model if the processor model is correct (unless it is a spurious model)...

So, in the end, I feel that when the deltapage site is selling it for 500 bucks less, you should rethink your marketing strategy...

Arun


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2007)

yup.. so all the 6550s and 6750s shd have the G0 stepping only.. u sure some of them hav the B3 stepping??? @help...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 31, 2007)

Goobi said:
			
		

> My PC has a 24inch dell display and my Logitech Z5500 sound system. Macs are amazing for media, yes, but what to do, the bigger screen calls (and my folks won't allow me to take MY speakers to my room).



Sorry, as once again I am asking another dumb question, Cant we connect external 24" Display or that Logitech Z5500 with MAC ?? as for hardware question... and I understand that parants may be dont want some high volume near to them


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

(I'm sorry for causing this deviation from the topic, but choto-cheeta seems really interested) Yes, I can connect both to the Mac. And as for my parents, they seem to love the experience the Logitechs give. Haven't been to the theatre ever since. Its not just about the high volume...


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 31, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Yes, there are 2 versions. The older one has the B3 stepping and the new one has G0 stepping. Beware!! Becasue lot of stocks with the old B3 are still left in the market and the dealers hardly as usual have any knowledge of this. So make sure you get the new G0 stepping.
> 
> Here is how you make out the difference:
> 
> ...



LOL.... dude, I don't know what are u trying to do here, the Pic u posted is of a B3 stepping Q6600, *There does not exist a B3 stepping E6750 OR E6550, they are only G0 stepping, any and all E6X50 manufactured is G0 stepping* SL9UM and SLCAR are both the codes for Q6600, and the code for E6750 is SLA9V, which is a G0 stepping.

U can sell processor at whatever price u want, but please DO NOT misinform people, and don't give it a name of "Group Order" when clearly u're charging even more than retail. The whole purpose of "Group order" is go consolidate purchase so as to bring price down thereby giving everyone an advantage. 

And guys, if a lor of people are interested in these processors, maybe we can arrange a G0 from Delhi, let me know and we can then bargain with SMC etc, I need another processor too actually. Also ppl in other cities where prices are higher can hop in.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ Good idea about the buying in a group thing. I'll look into my finances.... And about this B3 stepping and G0 walking, it does not make any sense to me.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey the G0 steppings are much better, they clock higher than the Older B2 steppings, i.e. the older E6600's etc... (they are B2) They also run cooler.

*Help~Is~Here *is also well confused on the steppings of older processors, and I will suggest him to stop making incorrect comments, *There is no E6600 B3 stepping...lol*

The old E6700's, E6600's , E6420's , E6320's, E6400's, E6300's are B2 stepping.

The really old E6300's and E6400's are L2 stepping
The E4300's is L2 stepping.

The E4400's and E4500's are M0 steppings.

The only B3 Stepping processors are the SL9UM Q6600, QX6800 and QX6700.
The prices of E6600 is higher everywhere because it is to be phased out, and hence Intel did not decrease it's price. Buying an E6600 is totally pointless right now.
An E6550 is a much better processor as compared to E6600, and is a lot cheaper, the E6750 PWNS them all. and then of-course, we have E6850, which is again, only G0 stepping.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 31, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> LOL.... dude, I don't know what are u trying to do here, the Pic u posted is of a B3 stepping Q6600, *There does not exist a B3 stepping E6750 OR E6550, they are only G0 stepping, any and all E6X50 manufactured is G0 stepping* SL9UM and SLCAR are both the codes for Q6600, and the code for E6750 is SLA9V, which is a G0 stepping.
> 
> U can sell processor at whatever price u want, but please DO NOT misinform people, and don't give it a name of "Group Order" when clearly u're charging even more than retail. The whole purpose of "Group order" is go consolidate purchase so as to bring price down thereby giving everyone an advantage.
> 
> And guys, if a lor of people are interested in these processors, maybe we can arrange a G0 from Delhi, let me know and we can then bargain with SMC etc, I need another processor too actually. Also ppl in other cities where prices are higher can hop in.


 
lol.. dude, I don't know who in the hell told you that I told the E6x50 comes in B3 stepping. All I did was make people aware of the B3 and G0 stepping.

And dude, I haven't mislead anyone, I have posted the necessary links for themselves to find out stuff.

I really don't understand why in forums, there will be one jerk who wants to prove the other person wrong thinking that he knows better! Maybe you didn't like the PM I sent you asking to not stick your head into my affairs.. lol.. taking revenge.. go find a better place kiddo.



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> yup.. so all the 6550s and 6750s shd have the G0 stepping only.. u sure some of them hav the B3 stepping??? @help...


 
No, all the E/Q6x50 models come with the new G0 stepping. Older models with the B3, B2 stepping come in E/Q6x00 models The reason I mentioned about the B3 and G0 stepping is in the case of the Q6600.


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 31, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> The E6750 has the new G0 stepping which is much better and cheper compared to the older E6600 B3 stepping. Refer my post in the last page: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=563116&postcount=78



there's no E6600 B3 as I mentioned earlier.

and, by the looks of this post it seemed that u meant E6750 has two steppings. well if u say u meant that for Q6600, so be it... I don't care as long as the facts are right.

*img50.imageshack.us/img50/6043/hihis0.jpg




			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Also, can someone provide a guide to these Core 2 Duo numbers....confuse the hell out of me.



Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850  	3.00GHz  	1333  	4MBx2  	
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6800 	2.93GHz 	1066 	4MBx2 	
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 	2.66GHz 	1066 	4MBx2 	
Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 	2.93GHz 	1066 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 	2.66GHz 	1066 	4MBx2 	
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 	2.40GHz 	1066 	4MBx2 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 	3.00GHz 	1333 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 	2.66GHz 	1333 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 	2.66GHz 	1066 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 	2.40GHz 	1066 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 	2.33GHz 	1333 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6540 	2.33GHz 	1333 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 	2.13GHz 	1066 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 	2.13GHz 	1066 	2MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 	1.86GHz 	1066 	4MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 	1.86GHz 	1066 	2MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 	2.40GHz 	800 	2MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 	2.20GHz 	800 	2MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 	2.00GHz 	800 	2MB 	
Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 	1.80GHz 	800 	2MB 	
Intel Pentium E2180 	2.00GHz 	800 	1MB 	
Intel Pentium E2160 	1.80GHz 	800 	1MB 	
Intel Pentium E2140 	1.60GHz 	800 	1MB


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jul 31, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> there's no E6600 B3 as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> and, by the looks of this post it seemed that u meant E6750 has two steppings. well if u say u meant that for Q6600, so be it... I don't care as long as the facts are right.
> 
> ...



Bro if i am not mistaking...then the only difference between a E6700 & E 6750 is the FSB?
I might not able to get exactly this "Stepping" thing but if there is a E6750 it will be of 1333 FSB not like E6750 of 1066 MHZ FSB.
Above in ur list u have mentioned all the C2Duos available but there is nothing like Q6600 (A) and Q6600 (B) or else some STEPPING.
But i believe if there will be something like Q6600 with 1333 MHz FSB then it might be named as Q6650 or else...

Humor me...

Give me some more tips on this G0 or B3 stepping stuff, is it just same thing as FSB or something else?


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 31, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Bro if i am not mistaking...then the only difference between a E6700 & E 6750 is the FSB?
> I might not able to get exactly this "Stepping" thing but if there is a E6750 it will be of 1333 FSB not like E6750 of 1066 MHZ FSB.
> Above in ur list u have mentioned all the C2Duos available but there is nothing like Q6600 (A) and Q6600 (B) or else some STEPPING.
> But i believe if there will be something like Q6600 with 1333 MHz FSB then it might be named as Q6650 or else...
> ...



U can put it that way, but there's a bit more to t, the E6750 having higher FSB has a lower CPU multipler, than the E6700. And yes, there's nothing like an E6750 of 1066FSB. 

That lst is only the list of processors, and has no info on what stepping those processors are, but irrespective of what stepping a QXXXX, or EXXXX is, a fixed model number will have a fixed FSB, multipler, speed and cache. it could have been released with many steppings. as is the case with E6300/6400/Q6600 etc...

The G0 and B3 steppings have nothing to do with FSB, there are G0 stepping processors with 1066FSB as well as 1333FSB, it's not related to FSB, just that al new E6X50 processors, with 1333FSB are released in G0 stepping, infact all 1333FSB processors are G0 stepping. Does not mean that there cannot be a 1066Mhz G0 stepping processor(QX6800 for example).


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 31, 2007)

may seem like nOOb question....

but wat xactly is 'stepping' thing? wat doz it influence?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 31, 2007)

fine with that stepping
but then we can over clock any C2D CPU right ???
like you have done with urs !! and what abt the warranty ?? originally how much   is it ??
and what about the heat problem how do control that ???
like you are doing ?? plzz enlighten me about this Kniwor !!!!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 1, 2007)

mukherjee said:
			
		

> may seem like nOOb question....
> but wat xactly is 'stepping' thing? wat doz it influence?


 
'Stepping' is something like a different version. Although you might have 2 processors running at similar speeds, different steppings for the 2 processors will give you different performance.

There are a few things that are affected by the different stepping, namely as of now the B3 and the G0 stepping. Let's take the example of a Q6600 with B3 and G0 stepping.

A Q6600 processor with the B3 stepping consumes more power about 105W while the G0 stepping Q6600 consumes only about 95W, now what that decrease in power does is not only save you on power but also decreases the heat produced allowing it to run more efficiently. This is just one of the advantage, if you really want to know all of them, then please try doing a google and lot of sites will explain it in detail to you.

Unless you are a overclocking or a keen technology enthusiast, the B3 or G0 stepping would make one bit of difference for you.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> U can put it that way, but there's a bit more to t, the E6750 having higher FSB has a lower CPU multipler, than the E6700. And yes, there's nothing like an E6750 of 1066FSB.
> 
> That lst is only the list of processors, and has no info on what stepping those processors are, but irrespective of what stepping a QXXXX, or EXXXX is, a fixed model number will have a fixed FSB, multipler, speed and cache. it could have been released with many steppings. as is the case with E6300/6400/Q6600 etc...
> 
> The G0 and B3 steppings have nothing to do with FSB, there are G0 stepping processors with 1066FSB as well as 1333FSB, it's not related to FSB, just that al new E6X50 processors, with 1333FSB are released in G0 stepping, infact all 1333FSB processors are G0 stepping. Does not mean that there cannot be a 1066Mhz G0 stepping processor(QX6800 for example).



Hehehe....I thought i asked  *Help~is~Here* about the stepping coz i saw his shown Q6600 pic & actually quoted the above picture but no offense & doesn't even matter who is answering as long the info is delievered.

So the whole point, is we can go for 1333 MHz FSB processors which all are G0 stepping, without any problem & one has to be cautious about the series which are having 1066 MHz FSB in which some are B3 as well as G0 stepping.....am i right?

Well thaks for the above info!

*And please post some links which can clearly specify the STEPPING concept (ANYONE)*


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 1, 2007)

@Help~is~Here..........thanks


btw,i wud like to see some links to that effect....

nebody listening?


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 1, 2007)

Cant find any description of CPU stepping on net, but here's my perception, and this is strictly my personal thoughts.

Basically the process of manufacturing a certain product keeps improving, as a result, the same product is often manufactured in different ways, it can be minor bug fixes, or just an improvement in manufacturing process, AMD hence uses the term "revision number" and Intel uses "Stepping" for the same. The product specification and performance is not affected by stepping number, but other attributes can be affected, that can be of interest to us enthusiasts. A new stepping will almost never have extra features or anything like it, just minor bug fixes n all. But then again, maybe there's more to steppings and revisions than what I think, this is just how i understand it.

Please do not confuse stepping with natural difference in manufacturing process, that can be caused by other reasons like different manufacturing plants n all...


----------



## janitha (Aug 1, 2007)

Here are two links related to CPU stepping, which google gave me within seconds.
*www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/29
*www.anandtech.com/guides/viewfaq.aspx?i=6


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 1, 2007)

hey thanks for that, though the Anandtech link has confused me further, I thought a new stepping wasn't supposed to introduce any new features, though anandtech does not imply it does, but they're kinda unclear on this one.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 1, 2007)

guyz,Q6600 has got a huge price cut bt i didnt find info about Q6700 and QX6700.Are these two a;so incuded in the price cut?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok now i hope many of us understand what is stepping.
Now how to Check it?
Well check the link out:
*www.thefreeimagehosting.com/Uploads/Images/5615214062500Stepping.jpg

If i am not wrong the Above picture is B3 Stepping...right *Kniwor*?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 2, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Ok now i hope many of us understand what is stepping.
> Now how to Check it?
> Well check the link out:
> *www.thefreeimagehosting.com/Uploads/Images/5615214062500Stepping.jpg
> ...


 
The above posted pic shows a B3 stepping. Notice the last bit of it?

If it says SL9UM, then it's B3, or if it says SLACR, then it's a G0 stepping.


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 2, 2007)

keith_j_snyder2 said:
			
		

> Ok now i hope many of us understand what is stepping.
> Now how to Check it?
> Well check the link out:
> *www.thefreeimagehosting.com/Uploads/Images/5615214062500Stepping.jpg
> ...



yeah that's B3,

In short, all 1333FSB processors are G0

all 1066 FSB processors are B2/B3/L2 with following exceptions that are G0
The SLACP QX6800
The SLACR Q6600
The SLACQ Q6700.

Complete information is available on Intel website, just go look there na yaar, it will be accurate too...


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 2, 2007)

plz reply to my query.has QX6700/Q6700 gone thru price cut?


----------



## cynosure (Aug 2, 2007)

AFAIK they have, but their price cut is not as much as that of Q6600 (~50%).
So they are still out of reach of guys like me.
And why are you asking about 6700 prices? For almost double the price, they are only 250-300Mhz faster. This makes no sense coz one can overclock a Q6600 on stock anyways.

Q6600 FTW.


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 2, 2007)

thanx for your reply.


----------

